# In Loving Memory of SnowBall Pie



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It is with a heavy heart that I post this for Marie. After midnight last night, she had to say goodbye to her heart and soul, Snowball Pie. So please join me in paying tribute to Snowball Pie. Maire, you are in all of our thoughts and prayers. Snowball Pie was an amazing little boy, and we will all miss him dearly. * Play with sound and full screen*





Waiting at the Door.
I was just a pup when we first met,
I loved you from the start.
You picked me up and took me home
and placed me in your heart.
Good times we had together,
we shared all life could throw
but years passed all too quickly,
my time has come to go.
I know how much you miss me,
I know your heart is sore,
I see the tears that fall when
I'm not Waiting at the Door
You always did your best for me
Your love was plain to see.
For even though it broke your heart, you set my spirit free.
So please be brave without me,
one day we'll meet once more,
for when you're called to Heaven
I'll be Waiting at the Door

Your angel wings were ready, but our hearts were not. Run free Snowball Pie.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My heart has been broken since I read this earlier on Facebook. Snowball was everything to Marie, he was her whole world! She fought so hard for him. I can't bear to imagine her pain right now.
OMG Mags, your video is so beautiful. 😥


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> My heart has been broken since I read this earlier on Facebook. Snowball was everything to Marie, he was her whole world! She fought so hard for him. I can't bear to imagine her pain right now.
> OMG Mags, your video is so beautiful. 😥


I know it is so sad. Marie sent me the photos and picked out the music. I thought he had been doing better. Hugs to Marie in this difficult time.


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

I am so sorry for Marie.
I know the pain too well... It is so hard...
sending love 🧡


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A crushing day for Marie. For all of us. Our endless love for this beautiful breed has brought us all together. I will always be grateful for that. 

Pain and suffering is what we endure with this insurmountable loss. Please Marie know you are never alone and Snowball will always be with you. You’ll hear him sometimes. I commend you for being the person you are. The great lengths you achieved keeping Snowball happy and healthy, never thinking about yourself, are amazing. You called it divine intervention and yes, I believe that’s exactly right. The bond between you and Snowball will never wane. What a great statement to be able to make. What memories! 

I’m blessed to have met you both. Felix, too. We had such a blast together. I wish our babies could have met. I’m thinking of Snowball taking his nightly walks. You mean the world to me. I’m crying with you. 

How beautiful is your tribute video of your baby boy! Jealous of the Angels is perfect! 

Marie, you always talk about Earth Angels. I hope you know you are the original Earth Angel. I love you with all my heart. I know it’s hard to breathe right now, never mind anything else but please take care of yourself. Snowball always had a bright light aura about him. Tonight and every night he‘ll be the brightest star in the sky beaming down on you. I wish you and Felix peace. I always say it’s such a shitty fact of life. After my Fallon went to the Bridge, someone said to me the only bad thing a dog does is leave us. 
💕🐾💕


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so very sorry about the loss of darling Snowball Pie. {{{{{Marie}}}}} What a lovely tribute video. So many beautiful pictures to bring back memories, hopefully the happiest ones. 💗


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Words fail us when they are most needed. . . . may you know God's loving presence as you grieve this deep loss. You were the best pup mom ever & Snowball knew care and love every single day of his earthly life. I know there will be dogs in heaven & I will get to meet him at last. Deepest condolences to you, my dear Marie. You were both so 😪😥😥good together!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, so heartbreaking. I am so, so sorry to hear that Snowball has passed. Sharing in your sorrow 😪 and with a very heavy heart, I am sending my most sincere condolences to you, Marie. We all love you and know we are here for you during this time.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, what a absolute beautiful tribute to snowball. What a beautiful video of snowball all of his beautiful memories and baby face. I sit here all teary eyed cause I can’t image your pain. My heart aches for you and know that your Snowball loved you so much as you did for him. I can see those beautiful soulful eyes so happy. I am very sorry for your loss and know it’s never goodbye it’s see you later. Sending you my condolences on your baby and know he’ll be there waiting to see you again.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The word that keeps coming to my heart/mind is "Aufwiedersehn!" not good-bye. "Until we meet again!"


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Mags that was such a beautiful tribute to sweet little Snowball. He has been through so much. RIP little guy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I post this for Marie. After midnight last night, she had to say goodbye to her heart and soul, Snowball Pie. So please join me in paying tribute to Snowball Pie. Maire, you are in all of our thoughts and prayers. Snowball Pie was an amazing little boy, and we will all miss him dearly. * Play with sound and full screen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dearest Mags ... I will be forever grateful to you for helping me make my tribute video for my precious Snowball. And, thank you so much for helping post here on Spoiled Maltese, Facebook, and You Tube.

The poem you attached here and on Facebook is so beautiful and touching.

And, thank you so much for the gorgeous floral arrangement.

Mags, thank, from the bottom of my heart ... for being there with your support, love, and caring. As you know, I am totally devastated with the loss of my precious Snowball Pie.

With Love,
Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> My heart has been broken since I read this earlier on Facebook. Snowball was everything to Marie, he was her whole world! She fought so hard for him. I can't bear to imagine her pain right now.
> OMG Mags, your video is so beautiful. 😥


Kathy, I expressed to you on Facebook how much I appreciate all the wonderful support, caring, and love you have continued to give me and Snowball over the past several months. That means the world to me. 

Just a few days before I had to make the decision that it was time for Snowball to Rest In Peace ... I think all of us on Facebook thought he was going to make it. The eye was almost healed and I was so excited to learn from the ophthalmologist, that after three long months ... Snowball could be free of the cone that was protecting his eye. I looked forward to him being able to go for a walk and again be able to sniff his favorite spots without the cone.

As you know ... yes, he was my world. Snowball was my sunshine. He lifted me up (like it the song says in the video) ... he was my Angel. Now I feel lost and completely devastated. I try to sleep as I hold tight in my arms his poncho and blanket that he wore to the hospital. I sleep next to the spot where he last slept with me. I will grieve changing the sheets this week ,,, because he slept on them. I find it hard to sleep because I don’t want to wake up and be reminded he is not here to physically hold close, cuddle, and love. I miss kissing his sweet little tongue, kissing his precious nose, kissing his ears and paws, and the top of his head. I miss talking to him ... and singing silly songs I made up. I cannot put away or move anything of his ... even his little ceramic water bowl with the water still in it. I love him and miss him deeply.

I appreciate so much, Kathy, how much you understand why I feel so lost and devastated. Thank you so much, dear friend, for posting here and on Facebook.

Love and Hugs,
Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mdbflorida said:


> I know it is so sad. Marie sent me the photos and picked out the music. I thought he had been doing better. Hugs to Marie in this difficult time.


Mags, I know. Especially with the eye almost healed ... there was so much hope. I think his weak immune system though caught up with everything.

Hugs back to you, Mags. I will always feel as though I cannot repay you enough for how you have helped and supported me ... and, my Snowball.

With love,
Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lilysdream said:


> I am so sorry for Marie.
> I know the pain too well... It is so hard...
> sending love 🧡


Thank you so much. ❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

KAG said:


> A crushing day for Marie. For all of us. Our endless love for this beautiful breed has brought us all together. I will always be grateful for that.
> 
> Pain and suffering is what we endure with this insurmountable loss. Please Marie know you are never alone and Snowball will always be with you. You’ll hear him sometimes. I commend you for being the person you are. The great lengths you achieved keeping Snowball happy and healthy, never thinking about yourself, are amazing. You called it divine intervention and yes, I believe that’s exactly right. The bond between you and Snowball will never wane. What a great statement to be able to make. What memories!
> 
> ...


Darling Kerry ...

You and I have shed so many tears together. You are the Earth Angel who called me after midnight on the way home from the hospital. You are the Earth Angel that tried to comfort me as I cried looking over at Snowball’s empty snoozer car seat. You are the Earth Angel who has called and texted more than once to see if I was okay ... and, understood that, of course, no, I was not okay at all. You and I have talked in the middle of the night because both of us were awake and couldn’t sleep. You are the Earth Angel who has lit so many candles at St. Patrick’s. 

I am so blessed to have you as such a dear and wonderful friend.... and, yes ... Earth Angel. I love you, dearest girlfriend, with all my heart.❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Words fail us when they are most needed. . . . may you know God's loving presence as you grieve this deep loss. You were the best pup mom ever & Snowball knew care and love every single day of his earthly life. I know there will be dogs in heaven & I will get to meet him at last. Deepest condolences to you, my dear Marie. You were both so 😪😥😥good together!


Oh, sweet Sandi. Thank you so much for your kind, comforting, and loving words. I need your prayers please so that I stay strong enough to handle everything. You are another truly wonderful friend. I love you.

Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Oh, so heartbreaking. I am so, so sorry to hear that Snowball has passed. Sharing in your sorrow 😪 and with a very heavy heart, I am sending my most sincere condolences to you, Marie. We all love you and know we are here for you during this time.
> [/QUOTE





maddysmom said:


> Oh, so heartbreaking. I am so, so sorry to hear that Snowball has passed. Sharing in your sorrow 😪 and with a very heavy heart, I am sending my most sincere condolences to you, Marie. We all love you and know we are here for you during this time.


Thank you, so much, Joanne. 

Love,
Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Coster said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, what a absolute beautiful tribute to snowball. What a beautiful video of snowball all of his beautiful memories and baby face. I sit here all teary eyed cause I can’t image your pain. My heart aches for you and know that your Snowball loved you so much as you did for him. I can see those beautiful soulful eyes so happy. I am very sorry for your loss and know it’s never goodbye it’s see you later. Sending you my condolences on your baby and know he’ll be there waiting to see you again.


Thank you so much. (Please forgive me, I don’t know your name). (The old Spoiled Maltese format included our names with the avatar.)

You wouldn’t believe how many thousands and thousands of pictures I have of Snowball! My excuse is that he lived to be 16 PLUS 3 months old! So, it took time for me to sort through hours ... and, I mean hours of pictures. I never could pick one favorite ... even several favorites is hard! However, I did choose pictures that have special meaning for the tribute video.

And, the song .... the first time I heard _Jealous of the Angels_ I knew it was how I feel about me and Snowball. I plan on doing a written tribute, too. I would like to publish a book about Snowball. Maybe a children’s book with pictures.

Thank you so much, again, for your kind and comforting words. ❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> The word that keeps coming to my heart/mind is "Aufwiedersehn!" not good-bye. "Until we meet again!"


Yes, I like that, too. ❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Mags that was such a beautiful tribute to sweet little Snowball. He has been through so much. RIP little guy.


I am sitting here thinking how many thoughtful and fun things are in the video that should look familiar to you. Thank you, Uncle Walter ... for all you have done for Snowball. You are a treasure and so loved.


----------



## Moochie (Aug 9, 2019)

mdbflorida said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I post this for Marie. After midnight last night, she had to say goodbye to her heart and soul, Snowball Pie. So please join me in paying tribute to Snowball Pie. Maire, you are in all of our thoughts and prayers. Snowball Pie was an amazing little boy, and we will all miss him dearly. * Play with sound and full screen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am crying as I read about Snowball Pie's passing. The pain of losing these precious babies is unbearable and it does help that there are others who know exactly how you feel. My heart goes out to Marie and I will pray for her pain to lift and for happy memories to flood her heart.


----------



## SouthernBelles (Feb 16, 2017)

mdbflorida said:


> It is with a heavy heart that I post this for Marie. After midnight last night, she had to say goodbye to her heart and soul, Snowball Pie. So please join me in paying tribute to Snowball Pie. Maire, you are in all of our thoughts and prayers. Snowball Pie was an amazing little boy, and we will all miss him dearly. * Play with sound and full screen*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Video and Maltese. So sorry for your loss.💕


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very heartfelt condolences upon the passing of your precious Snowball Pie Marie. I am truly sorry for your loss and can certainly relate as we lost our precious Chrissy at the end of October.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Please accept my very heartfelt condolences upon the passing of your precious Snowball Pie Marie. I am truly sorry for your loss and can certainly relate as we lost our precious Chrissy at the end of October.





Snuggle's Mom said:


> Please accept my very heartfelt condolences upon the passing of your precious Snowball Pie Marie. I am truly sorry for your loss and can certainly relate as we lost our precious Chrissy at the end of October.


Linda, thank you so much. It is so hard now living in this house without my Snowball.

It is a week today that we had to take Snowball to the hospital late in the evening. This afternoon I will be bringing home Snowball’s ashes .. it’s going to be so hard for me with realizing that he is not physically returning home in his precious sweet cuddly body. I will miss tethering my sweet and precious Snowball in his Snoozer car seat. ( I do not plan on removing his car seat either.)

Linda, I am so, so sorry for the loss of you precious Chrissy, too. Sending you love and warm healing hugs.

Marie


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Marie, you have certainly been in my thoughts and Prayers ever since I learned that your precious Snowball Pie passed away. Our Chrissy passed away just 10 days after her diagnosis of which we had absolutely no idea how very, very ill she was and neither did our Vet. She had no symptoms until the very last two days and as with you yourself, it was absolutely devastating to say the least. My consolation is that Chrissy did not suffer until the very last night and then we had to let her go over to Rainbow Bridge. May the Good Lord wrap his arms around you Marie and give you comfort.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I couldn’t believe it when I saw this. I stopped going to your Wall on FB each day because I thought Snowball was going to be okay. How I wish I was right. 
The video memorial was so beautiful. 
My heart breaks for you Marie. Please know I will be praying for peace for your heart. I know it will take a long time. 💔😢😭


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Marie, you have certainly been in my thoughts and Prayers ever since I learned that your precious Snowball Pie passed away. Our Chrissy passed away just 10 days after her diagnosis of which we had absolutely no idea how very, very ill she was and neither did our Vet. She had no symptoms until the very last two days and as with you yourself, it was absolutely devastating to say the least. My consolation is that Chrissy did not suffer until the very last night and then we had to let her go over to Rainbow Bridge. May the Good Lord wrap his arms around you Marie and give you comfort.


Linda, thank you, again, for your kind words and prayers. 

It is just 11 days since Snowball passed ... but, it feels more like eleven years. The pain and heartache still feel raw. I am sure that for the rest of my life there will be many endless tears for Snowball. It’s written that the deeper we have loved someone ... the deeper we grieve ... and, I believe that now. 

I think about Walter’s Lucky. In October, 2017 ,,, I met Walter and Lucky, in person. I got to hold Luck and spend time with him. I still smile thinking about how Luck got me to share my veggie pizza and hummus (that Walter made for us) with him. I grieved so much when Lucky passed and I still think about him ... how could I not? For Paula’s Matilda, too. I have had many tears for all of the Spoiled Maltese pups who have passed and that grew up with my Snowball and our Spoiled Maltese family. Your Chrissy, too. 

Now, I am grieving my darling precious Snowball Pie ... who was with me for 16 years and two months. Snowball was the absolute love and light of my life. I loved Snowball with all of my heart and being ... so, the deep, deep grief I feel for my Angel Snowball, for me ... seems unbearable at times.

Linda, thank you again, for have taken time to post and for the prayers. It means so much to me. Sending you love and hugs.

Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Marie I couldn’t believe it when I saw this. I stopped going to your Wall on FB each day because I thought Snowball was going to be okay. How I wish I was right.
> The video memorial was so beautiful.
> My heart breaks for you Marie. Please know I will be praying for peace for your heart. I know it will take a long time. 💔😢😭


Elaine, thank you. And, yes ... I think everyone who checked in on my Facebook page, thought that towards the end ... that Snowball was going to make it. Many of us seemed focused on his right eye healing. I don’t know if you read that Snowball’s ophthalmologist said that in June, Snowball would be able to be free of the cone. I was looking forward to Snowball finally being able to enjoy his very favorite place to walk ... and, most importantly, while on his walk ... stop along the way and sniff all of his favorite spots.

The video ... In Loving Memory of Snowball ...

I took months thinking ahead of how I wanted Snowball to be remembered. No joke ... when I was trying to choose pictures for the video it was not easy ... I have pictures for almost every day of Snowball’s life here. Over 16years +2 months ... more than one i-Phone, a few computers, a few i-Pads ... that were used to capture so many memorable moments with Snowball.

I think it was sometime earlier last year when I heard the song ... _Jealous of the Angels_ for the first time. The words to that song are exactly how I felt and feel about Snowball and I. So many friends ... and, even Snowball’s medical team, saw the deep and soulful bond between me and Snowball. Elaine, even Chewy’s sent a gorgeous floral arrangement after Snowball passed. Snowball was so well loved by so many.

And, of course, I will be forever grateful to Mags ... who helped to beautifully match the pictures to the words of the song _Jealous of the Angels_ ... and then help time and post the video for me ... on Facebook, Spoiled Maltese, and YouTube. Mags is an Earth Angel.

Elaine, do you remember when Snowball was a puppy and you sent a book to me titled ... _Snowball_? After all these years .... I still have it.❤

Elaine, thank you, again, for thinking about us and for the prayers. It means the world to me.

Hugs and Love ...
Marie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Linda, thank you, again, for your kind words and prayers.
> 
> It is just 11 days since Snowball passed ... but, it feels more like eleven years. The pain and heartache still feel raw. I am sure that for the rest of my life there will be many endless tears for Snowball. It’s written that the deeper we have loved someone ... the deeper we grieve ... and, I believe that now.
> 
> ...


Marie, 

I think about Snowball everyday. How much he loved that perch of his before the picture window, how much he loved his fruitables, how he looked in his t shirts, how he curled up on his blankets. I think about how sick he was and how you were there for him and how with your care he lived many more years after his heart issues. I know the pain does ease with time but the memories increase. You will be doing an everyday thing and you will be reminded of him. He will always be a sweet angel in our hearts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Marie,
> 
> I think about Snowball everyday. How much he loved that perch of his before the picture window, how much he loved his fruitables, how he looked in his t shirts, how he curled up on his blankets. I think about how sick he was and how you were there for him and how with your care he lived many more years after his heart issues. I know the pain does ease with time but the memories increase. You will be doing an everyday thing and you will be reminded of him. He will always be a sweet angel in our hearts.


Walter, thank you so much for your touching words. You know that it means the world to me.

Today it Is 13 days since Snowball was last physically here in his home. The pain of not having him here with me is still raw and often feels unbearable. Everything reminds me of Snowball ... everywhere I look. The clock alone reminds me that my precious Angel endured so much the past several months ... and, with meds and eyedrops around the clock ... every six hours, including in the middle of the night ... at 2AM. He was such a trooper for all he went through.

I am so grateful to everyone who expressed how much Snowball touched their lives. On Facebook, Spoiled Maltese, via mail, flowers, and phone calls ... in addition to all the individual handwritten sympathy cards from everyone of Snowball’s doctors. Krisi, his lifelong vet who gave him his acupuncture treatments. Dr. Rouse, who made bi-weekly home visits here. Dr. Samuels, his ophthalmologist. Snowball’s beloved cardiologist, Dr. Tyrrell. And, the surgery and ER doctors at The Life Center. Dr. Tyrrell hand-wrote a lengthly and touching message ... his very last sentence gives me much comfort ... “Please find comfort in knowing he is now resting up In Heaven waiting at the Rainbow Bridge”

Walter, thank you, again, for the beautiful Angel you sent ... it is placed on my night table next to the picture you had made a few years ago of me and Snowball.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

his reflection, I remember a long time ago when you posted this and noted the little face in the window


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Marie, how my heart ached as you fought for Snowball and aches now for your loss. I admire you so much because you never gave up and you helped him live such a full life all these years. You have so many wonderful memories of your precious Snowball, I hope they comfort you, along with all the love of your friends here. XOXO

I'm sorry this should be a separate post to Walter's but I'm sure that's ok.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> his reflection, I remember a long time ago when you posted this and noted the little face in the window


Brenda, yes ... the reflection of Snowball’s face in the window. ❤ Snowball loved spending time there on the window seat ... it was one of his favorite spots. His last several months though he struggled to get up his steps. So, I would help him get up there.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Dear Marie, how my heart ached as you fought for Snowball and aches now for your loss. I admire you so much because you never gave up and you helped him live such a full life all these years. You have so many wonderful memories of your precious Snowball, I hope they comfort you, along with all the love of your friends here. XOXO
> 
> I'm sorry this should be a separate post to Walter's but I'm sure that's ok.


Thank you so much, Brenda. I miss my precious Snowball so, so much. There is dead silence in this house ... it is no longer a home without him. I cannot fall asleep at all during the night ... it’s just a reminder that my sweet Snowball still needed to have his meds and eye drops every 4/5 hours around the clock. And, I hate to fall asleep and then have to wake up to the reality that my darling Snowball is not physically here to talk to, take care of him, and cuddle with him. 

Brenda, thank you for being so supportive, kind, and caring. You are another one of my Earth Angels. I love you, dear friend. ❤

Marie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Marie if it helps to share anything and everything about your Snowball, please do, either here or you can message me.
When Mom lost Dad she slept with the bedroom light on every night after, and overall it was hardest at night. I hope that you can dream of Snowball and that brings comfort.

xoxo Brenda


----------



## ChloeeMaltese (8 mo ago)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kathy, I expressed to you on Facebook how much I appreciate all the wonderful support, caring, and love you have continued to give me and Snowball over the past several months. That means the world to me.
> 
> Just a few days before I had to make the decision that it was time for Snowball to Rest In Peace ... I think all of us on Facebook thought he was going to make it. The eye was almost healed and I was so excited to learn from the ophthalmologist, that after three long months ... Snowball could be free of the cone that was protecting his eye. I looked forward to him being able to go for a walk and again be able to sniff his favorite spots without the cone.
> 
> ...


Dear Marie, I am brand new to the page, a Maltese mommy from Florida who came here looking for some connection and comfort from others who might be going through the same thing as I am. I lost my little girl Chloee 4 days ago unexpectedly. It happened so fast that I hardly had time to process what was going on. She was my world, my best friend, and I didn’t go anywhere without her. Everything you expressed, I too am feeling, it’s as if you took the words from my mouth. My heart is breaking with yours, as I now know how crippling the emptiness of losing my baby is. I am numb and lifeless since she left me as are you are and I keep praying I wake up from this nightmare. I just wanted to let you know that I feel the pain you are going through, and I wouldn’t wish it on anyone. I would love to connect with you personally if you don’t mind. I know we could relate to each other and hold each other up through this absolutely devastating time. Please message me if you want to talk. I think it would be comforting to both of us. Sending you prayers for strength and hugs to ease your pain. 
Charlene
(Chloee’s mommy from FL)


----------



## Mia321 (Aug 8, 2021)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Walter, thank you so much for your touching words. You know that it means the world to me.
> 
> Today it Is 13 days since Snowball was last physically here in his home. The pain of not having him here with me is still raw and often feels unbearable. Everything reminds me of Snowball ... everywhere I look. The clock alone reminds me that my precious Angel endured so much the past several months ... and, with meds and eyedrops around the clock ... every six hours, including in the middle of the night ... at 2AM. He was such a trooper for all he went through.
> 
> ...


I didn't know Snowball PIe but I am very familiar with the pain you are going through and I cried when I read this post. My heartful condolences on your loss. There are no words to make you feel better but my wish for you is that you can find some peace in your memories of your time together. I'm not sure if the pain ever goes away or we just find better ways to deal with it. One of my favorite quotes--- "How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard"


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Marie if it helps to share anything and everything about your Snowball, please do, either here or you can message me.
> When Mom lost Dad she slept with the bedroom light on every night after, and overall it was hardest at night. I hope that you can dream of Snowball and that brings comfort.
> 
> xoxo Brenda


Brenda, thank you so much. You are such a dear and wonderful friend. And, thank you, again, for the gorgeous floral arrangement. Love you, sweet Brenda. ❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Mia321 said:


> I didn't know Snowball PIe but I am very familiar with the pain you are going through and I cried when I read this post. My heartful condolences on your loss. There are no words to make you feel better but my wish for you is that you can find some peace in your memories of your time together. I'm not sure if the pain ever goes away or we just find better ways to deal with it. One of my favorite quotes--- "How lucky I am to have something that makes saying goodbye so hard"


Thank you so much for your kind and caring words. ❤

The pain and sadness will never completely go away ...because I can no longer hold and cuddle Snowball in my arms. However, I have over 16 plus years of memories with my precious Angel ... Snowball Pie. I am som grateful for the hundreds of thousands of pictures and movies that I took of Snowball throughout the years ... and, I will remember all the wonderful and fun moments that Snowball and I shared together.

Snowball was the light and love of my life. Snowball’s unconditional love was the most beautiful gift that I have ever received. I believe that even though my tears still flow every day ( more so now late at night and until the sun comes up) that Snowball’s angelic spirit is with me. I am trying my best to deal with it. I go to bed every night cuddling the blanket and the poncho that Snowball was wearing as I held him ... and as he went to sleep ... and to rest in Heavenly peace.

Yesterday I went to Snowball’s favorite walking spot and dropped rose petals ( from six dozen roses) on the sidewalk in honor of my Snowball Pie. As I spread the roses over the sidewalk ... I talked to my Snowball and told him I was also dropping some roses over his favorite sniffing spots, too! 🥰


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

ChloeeMaltese said:


> Dear Marie, I am brand new to the page, a Maltese mommy from Florida who came here looking for some connection and comfort from others who might be going through the same thing as I am. I lost my little girl Chloee 4 days ago unexpectedly. It happened so fast that I hardly had time to process what was going on. She was my world, my best friend, and I didn’t go anywhere without her. Everything you expressed, I too am feeling, it’s as if you took the words from my mouth. My heart is breaking with yours, as I now know how crippling the emptiness of losing my baby is. I am numb and lifeless since she left me as are you are and I keep praying I wake up from this nightmare. I just wanted to let you know that I feel the pain you are going through, and I wouldn’t wish it on anyone. I would love to connect with you personally if you don’t mind. I know we could relate to each other and hold each other up through this absolutely devastating time. Please message me if you want to talk. I think it would be comforting to both of us. Sending you prayers for strength and hugs to ease your pain.
> Charlene
> (Chloee’s mommy from FL)


Dear Charlene ... My heart is breaking for you, too.💔 I am so, so sorry for the loss of your beloved precious Chloee. 

And, yes ... we can connect personally. If you would like ... please private message me and I will give you my phone number ... if you would like to set up a timeframe to talk on the phone.

Sending you healing hugs and prayers ... that hopefully,will help comfort you and ease your pain, Charlene.💔


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much for your kind and caring words. ❤
> 
> The pain and sadness will never completely go away ...because I can no longer hold and cuddle Snowball in my arms. However, I have over 16 plus years of memories with my precious Angel ... Snowball Pie. I am som grateful for the hundreds of thousands of pictures and movies that I took of Snowball throughout the years ... and, I will remember all the wonderful and fun moments that Snowball and I shared together.
> 
> ...


Marie I love that you sprinkled rose petals on Snowball’s snuffing spots. That is beautiful.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Elaine, thank you. And, yes ... I think everyone who checked in on my Facebook page, thought that towards the end ... that Snowball was going to make it. Many of us seemed focused on his right eye healing. I don’t know if you read that Snowball’s ophthalmologist said that in June, Snowball would be able to be free of the cone. I was looking forward to Snowball finally being able to enjoy his very favorite place to walk ... and, most importantly, while on his walk ... stop along the way and sniff all of his favorite spots.
> 
> The video ... In Loving Memory of Snowball ...
> 
> ...


Yes Marie, I did see that the Opthamologist said Snowball would be without the cone and able to take walks. I know how you looked forward to that. I think we all did. 
I do remember sending you that cute book. How nice you saved it all these years. 
Chewy is such a caring company. It was wonderful of them to send a floral arrangement. Yes, Snowball was loved and will be so missed by many. 
You two had such a special love for each other and close bond. Because of that bond I believe Snowball is right there with you in spirit, looking over you and loving you as much as he always did. 

Love, Elaine


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Marie I love that you sprinkled rose petals on Snowball’s snuffing spots. That is beautiful.


Awww ... thank you, Elaine. ❤💕❤


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Yes Marie, I did see that the Opthamologist said Snowball would be without the cone and able to take walks. I know how you looked forward to that. I think we all did.
> I do remember sending you that cute book. How nice you saved it all these years.
> Chewy is such a caring company. It was wonderful of them to send a floral arrangement. Yes, Snowball was loved and will be so missed by many.
> You two had such a special love for each other and close bond. Because of that bond I believe Snowball is right there with you in spirit, looking over you and loving you as much as he always did.
> ...


Oh, Elaine, thank you so much for your kind and loving words. And, for being so supportive and understanding ... and, especially as I grieve the loss of my precious angel Snowball for not being here physically with me.

Snowball was so well loved ... every one of his doctors sent personalized cards with handwritten messages. I, personally, cherish handwritten letters and notes. Snowball’s cardiologist, wrote the most touching and heartfelt message ... I was in tears. It has been over six years ago when Snowball had that very serious heart attack with the ruptured valve ... and, with a prognosis. of a year to 18 months. Dr. Tyrrell always told me that whatever I was doing to keep on doing it ... because all these years later ... Snowball’s heart remained very stable.

Diane Roadcap, the famous animal communicator, told me it was Divine Intervention ... and, that Snowball was here because he knew I needed him.

Attached are pictures of Snowball with his cardiologist ... Dr. William Tyrrell. And pictures of the card and what Dr. Tyrrell wrote ... the last sentence in his message gave me such comfort. Pictures of Diane Roadcap and Snowball. And, a photo of Diane with the Dalai Lama.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

I'm so very sorry about your loss of your precious Snowball. I have a good idea of how you must be feeling, because I just lost my beloved boy Baby on April 25th 2022 after his terrible illness, I am devastated, as I know you are also. This is a very difficult time for you and I. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Sandy


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

LOVE_BABY said:


> I'm so very sorry about your loss of your precious Snowball. I have a good idea of how you must be feeling, because I just lost my beloved boy Baby on April 25th 2022 after his terrible illness, I am devastated, as I know you are also. This is a very difficult time for you and I. You are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sandy


Oh, Sandy, thank you ... and, I am so, so sorry about the loss of your sweet angel, Baby. I am saying a prayer for you and, of course, I will be thinking about you, too. 💔💔

Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

It is four weeks ago today ... 💔🐾😢


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my dear Marie!
Your heart must be exploding w/sorrow----much love to you, my friend. I still can not believe it myself.

Sending you this song: 



)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Oh my dear Marie!
> Your heart must be exploding w/sorrow----much love to you, my friend. I still can not believe it myself.
> 
> Sending you this song:
> ...


Dearest Sandi,

Thank you so much, for the beautiful, but, bittersweet song. The tears flow every time I listen to the song ... because it is exactly how I have been feeling. ExactIy. I never heard a song express so in-depth ... how one can feel when upset. I honestly feel as though most friends don’t quite understand how deep my heart is breaking ... and, of course, I would never expect them to. And, although I know friends mean well ... I feel as though you are one of the few friends that I feel truly understands.

Sandi, If you don’t mind ... could you please post this song on my Facebook page? I know I am not the only one feeling devastated and lost right now ... so, this song might help someone else, too.

This afternoon, I have an initial phone call to set up a home visit with a certified pet grievance counselor. I am hoping this can help me find peace and comfort. It’s over a month now and I miss Snowball so much. I am grateful that my precious angel is no longer in pain ... but, I want to physically hold my precisely Snowball and be there for him. 💔🐾🐾💔

Thank you, Sandi, for being such a wonderful friend and caring so much. It means the world to me My love to you, Kitzi, and Lisi. Dwight, too. ❤

Marie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending more love your way, dearest Marie! Thank you for your sweet words. I have posted this song on your FB page & how thoughtful of you to think of others in your time of sorrow & deep need.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Sending more love your way, dearest Marie! Thank you for your sweet words. I have posted this song on your FB page & how thoughtful of you to think of others in your time of sorrow & deep need.


Thank you, dear friend. Sending more love your way, too. 💕


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thinking of you Marie. It breaks my heart knowing how sad you are, i really dont know what to say. I have a hard time looking at all your pictures without tearing up...its just so heartbreaking. Sending you a big hug and know that I am thinking of you 🙏🏻❤🙏🏻


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Thinking of you Marie. It breaks my heart knowing how sad you are, i really dont know what to say. I have a hard time looking at all your pictures without tearing up...its just so heartbreaking. Sending you a big hug and know that I am thinking of you 🙏🏻❤🙏🏻


Thank you so much, Joanne. ❤

On Monday, I have an appointment here at home with a pet grievance counselor. I hope she can help me.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Joanne. ❤
> 
> On Monday, I have an appointment here at home with a pet grievance counselor. I hope she can help me.


Marie my heart goes out to you. I can only imagine how you feel and I can't even let myself think how I know I would feel. You loved Snowball with everything in you and I know how that feels because I love Pipper the same way. He was your reason for getting up in the morning and your constant companion. He was the centre of your world. The pain you are feeling is like the pain one would feel who lost a child. Just want you to know that we understand how you feel and how hard this is for you. I hope the grievance counselor can help.🧡🧡🧡


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Marie my heart goes out to you. I can only imagine how you feel and I can't even let myself think how I know I would feel. You loved Snowball with everything in you and I know how that feels because I love Pipper the same way. He was your reason for getting up in the morning and your constant companion. He was the centre of your world. The pain you are feeling is like the pain one would feel who lost a child. Just want you to know that we understand how you feel and how hard this is for you. I hope the grievance counselor can help.🧡🧡🧡
> [/QUOTE


Kathy, thank you so much for your continuing support, caring, and love. It means the world to me. 

You expressed so much of what I am feeling. It’s going on 3:30AM ... in the middle of the night ... and, I just cannot sleep. These were the most difficult hours for Snowball , too. 

Sending love and hugs to you and sweet Pipper. 💕🐾💕🐾💕

Marie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Marie, I know how hard this is. I hope the counselor is able to help with some suggestions. We never stop grieving - we just learn how to adapt our behavior so that it is more constructive for us as a person. Hugs to you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maggieh said:


> Marie, I know how hard this is. I hope the counselor is able to help with some suggestions. We never stop grieving - we just learn how to adapt our behavior so that it is more constructive for us as a person. Hugs to you!


Thank you so much, Maggie. I appreciate your wise feedback and support. ❤


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Thank you so much, Joanne. ❤
> 
> On Monday, I have an appointment here at home with a pet grievance counselor. I hope she can help me.


Many years ago my daughters boyfriend (17yrs old) died while playing hockey from a genetic heart condition, right in front of her. It was absolutely traumatic.
I found my daughter the best grievance counselor around, and let me tell you, it was the absolute best thing I could have done for her. She was able to move forward in life. Thats not to say she has forgotten him. She visits his grave every time she comes to visit me, and will carry a ribbon in his honor when she gets married in November etc. 
She still misses him so much but at least she can cope and move forward successfully.
I know your counselor will help you, and I think its a great start that you have one coming.
Sending more love and hugs to you my friend 🙏🏻❤🙏🏻


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

maddysmom said:


> Many years ago my daughters boyfriend (17yrs old) died while playing hockey from a genetic heart condition, right in front of her. It was absolutely traumatic.
> I found my daughter the best grievance counselor around, and let me tell you, it was the absolute best thing I could have done for her. She was able to move forward in life. Thats not to say she has forgotten him. She visits his grave every time she comes to visit me, and will carry a ribbon in his honor when she gets married in November etc.
> She still misses him so much but at least she can cope and move forward successfully.
> I know your counselor will help you, and I think its a great start that you have one coming.
> Sending more love and hugs to you my friend 🙏🏻❤🙏🏻


Joanne, thank you so much for sharing how you helped your daughter and how the grievance counselor helped her. 

My initial experience with the grievance counselor ... who met with me here this morning, was very positive. I will be seeing her again next week. Her name is Holli. She said that my loss with Snowball, time wise, is still not that long ago. It will be six weeks this upcoming Friday. 

I feel blessed in another way, too, because Holli knows Krisi, who has been Snowball’s primary doctor ((and, Godmother) since day one. 

Although, I have shared a lot ... and, especially on Facebook ... I have never, nor would I, share openly ... certain in-depth personal information. So, thus ... I have chosen to have a pet grief counselor help me cope better with losing Snowball. Although I know that Snowball and I are loved by many ... I have learned that one has to truly live in another’s shoes ... in order to better understand, what one might be going through behind closed doors. So, that is why I decided to seek help from a professional experienced pet grief counselor. I am so glad that I have.

Thank you, again, Joanne, for your ongoing support and love ... and, sharing the story about your daughter. I read your post last evening ... and, you have no idea how much it has helped me. 

Sending love and hugs back to you, Joanne. ❤


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie---not only are you very compassionate but also equally as wise! Joanne is also wise---she is also extremely compassionate & willing to take time to affirm & advise. We are so blessed here on SM w/a multitude of people w/a multitude of giftings that makes us all stronger for being part of this family. We are now a smaller family than before but no less effective & caring. I do hope & pray that you, Marie, will learn a lot that you will be able to share here w/those in need as time develops your story. I miss your little guy---he was a very sweet & important part of our SM history---but I know you miss him a million times more than we do. Please take care of yourself---we need you here. Lovingly. . .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie---not only are you very compassionate but also equally as wise! Joanne is also wise---she is also extremely compassionate & willing to take time to affirm & advise. We are so blessed here on SM w/a multitude of people w/a multitude of giftings that makes us all stronger for being part of this family. We are now a smaller family than before but no less effective & caring. I do hope & pray that you, Marie, will learn a lot that you will be able to share here w/those in need as time develops your story. I miss your little guy---he was a very sweet & important part of our SM history---but I know you miss him a million times more than we do. Please take care of yourself---we need you here. Lovingly. . .


Thank you, dearest Sandi, for your kind, supportive, and loving words. I will try and share more tomorrow. This evening I have candles lit and have said prayers ... with kisses up toward Heaven ... for all our beloved and precious angels. ❤🐾💔🐾❤


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Marie I look at every beautiful picture of snowball All are just so sweet and perfect! The sweet little happy expressions in every photo! He knew his mommy loved him soooo much! I wish we could keep them here longer , the video makes me cry as it’s so heart warming and beautiful. They capture our hearts with every beat and I wish I can take your heart pain away. Beautiful candles light the way as Snowball runs and jumps through the clouds looking down at his mommy. Know that his little soul is there with you even though you don’t see him. You are such a special person to give All your deepest Love and devotion and care to snowball. Snowball loves you so much your Bond in the pictures are just so heartfelt beautiful and Always Will and for sure when it’s our turn I am sure Snowball will be the first one to greet you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Coster said:


> Marie I look at every beautiful picture of snowball All are just so sweet and perfect! The sweet little happy expressions in every photo! He knew his mommy loved him soooo much! I wish we could keep them here longer , the video makes me cry as it’s so heart warming and beautiful. They capture our hearts with every beat and I wish I can take your heart pain away. Beautiful candles light the way as Snowball runs and jumps through the clouds looking down at his mommy. Know that his little soul is there with you even though you don’t see him. You are such a special person to give All your deepest Love and devotion and care to snowball. Snowball loves you so much your Bond in the pictures are just so heartfelt beautiful and Always Will and for sure when it’s our turn I am sure Snowball will be the first one to greet you.


Dee, thank you so much for your kind and sweet words. As always, it was great talking with you on the phone yesterday.

Attached are pictures of some of the battery operated tea light candles that I _lit_ for the Summer Solstice ... and, in loving remembrance ... for all our beloved Spoiled Maltese angel pups that are now at the Rainbow Bridge and in Heaven. After saying a prayer and sending messages of love to all our babies at the Rainbow Bridge ... I blew many kisses of love up toward Heaven. Then I fell asleep holding Snowball’s blanket and poncho ,.. yes, even a candle near the spot where Snowball would sleep next to me. ❤🐾💕🐾❤

The last two weeks of Snowball’s life was spent mostly in my bedroom because of all the meds and eye drops he was taking 24/7 around the clock. 💔😥. He was such a trooper ... it still hurts my heart deeply knowing what my Snowball’s precious heart endured. ❤😥. So, I even placed the candles by Snowball’s little water bowl, his _Snowball Express_ little wagon, and to the entrance by the bathroom door ... where Snowball would often join me!

The room looked so beautiful and peaceful with all the tea light candles. After the tears ... I felt at peace and with feeling Snowball’s angelic spirit right there with me ...I fell into a peaceful sleep.

Dee ... Love and hugs to you and Cody. And, thank you again, for your lovely post. ❤


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Marie, so many of us know that pain....but I can't imagine losing your one and only. It's just heartbreaking.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Marie, so many of us know that pain....but I can't imagine losing your one and only. It's just heartbreaking.


Pat, thank you Yes, Snowball was my one and only. Today it is six weeks that Snowball has been gone. I do believe that Snowball is here with me in spirit though ... but, I miss picking him up and hugging and kissing him. I deeply miss his physical presence. Snowball was an angel on earth ... and, now he is an angel in Heaven.


----------

